# Aaarrrrrgghhh!!!



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I couldn't make tonights notts IHS meeting, had to pick up ab adult male BCC after work, Sami went with lukeanddaniel...


Mark O'Shea is only bloody there isn't he!! :bash:

Of all the nights to miss, the bloody venomous night with Mark bloody O'Shea there...

god-damn-son-of-a-bitch

I'm gutted!

Mason

ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry to hear that it could be worse you could live no where near a group like me boo


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

second text to say that they are testing some new snake handling/bite proof gloves and that they are using that venomoid cobra... 


As much as I don't agree with venomoids, It'd still be an experience to 'handle' a cobra.

Mason - off for a drink!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I couldn't make tonights notts IHS meeting, had to pick up ab adult male BCC after work, Sami went with lukeanddaniel...
> 
> 
> Mark O'Shea is only bloody there isn't he!! :bash:
> ...


gutted man !! not to make you feel worse or anything but it would have been wicked **runs before masons throws something at her**


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Its every month or is it because mark o shea i there ?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

It is our local, monthly IHS meeting. I simply wasn't able to go because I was collecting an adult BCC we'd brought.

Just so happened that this months meeting clashed for me with a herp related trip that was arranged in advance. Ie meeting someone to collect a snake.

Didn't know he was going to be there otherwise excuses would have been made!!

Just got a text off Sami when he arrived, I have a huge interest in venomous snakes, a few people know that i'm currently going through the necessary evil of council red tape in order to keep venomous species myself. 


I'm sure I will get another opportunity 

I'm going to try and get Sami to bully him into giving her his number!

Mason


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

There are far better people out there talk to.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better (LMAO) I saw him give a talk at London Zoo and he's an interesting speaker and a nice guy too:lol2:

You're missing out! *rubs it in some more lol*


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Mason, look on the bright side, you've got your male now (hope he's up to the job)!!!!

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jo


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mantella said:


> There are far better people out there talk to.


what at your local reptile club doing demos, I think not


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

sod it. Some speed limits are about to be broken. I'm not proud...just honest.

Catch you all later!

Mason


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> sod it. Some speed limits are about to be broken. I'm not proud...just honest.
> 
> Catch you all later!
> 
> Mason


:lol2:


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

No i mean real zoologist who go out and do real research with out the camera crews and everything. PHd's and all that.

I can give ya some contacts if you PM me.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

mantella said:


> No i mean real zoologist who go out and do real research with out the camera crews and everything. PHd's and all that.
> 
> I can give ya some contacts if you PM me.


which he is, just with a camera crew in toe is all.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

He is ok. Untill you meet other people who are zoologists and 9 times out of ten they seem a whole lot brighter. Then you see that he simply aint all that just because he's been on tv.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

mantella said:


> He is ok. Untill you meet other people who are zoologists and 9 times out of ten they seem a whole lot brighter. Then you see that he simply aint all that just because he's been on tv.


Well all I can say is that I enjoyed his talk at London Zoo and he was great to talk to afterwards. V.informative and happy to chat to everyone for ages


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> second text to say that they are testing some new snake handling/bite proof gloves and that they are using that venomoid cobra...
> 
> 
> As much as I don't agree with venomoids, It'd still be an experience to 'handle' a cobra.
> ...


erm I would not want to be the one actually testing those gloves


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

well made it there, got a book signed and he was happy to have his brains picked about my species of choice 

Missed the talk, and the cobra was indeed only handled by Mark and co but still very much worth the trip...

Sorted ourselves some baby viper boas out too which was nice and an unexpected bonus! 

Didn't leave with them before people ask for pics....they are sooo tiny!! 

Mason - *phew*


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yes matey it was a good night,
for everyone who didnt see it or know of it:
mark came down to do a recording of the first live test of snake proof gloves, they used the venomiod cobra from luke yeomans collection to test them,most proved usless with blood drawn on the first attempt but some worked, but were that thick you couldnt move in them,
amongst the bitey parts the also cobra had other things on its minds like releving its self on mark's boot lol..

it was certainly awsome to see and also proved to me and others that the traditional ways of tailing and hooking seem the safest way....

the cobra used was a record breaker her self at 19yrs old she has not only broken the oldest captive asian cobra record but also the largest fertile clutch produced too... an apsolute legend in her own rights....

it was nice to meet you finally mason, and i hope lukes fingers not too bad, (my tree boa got him lol....)

and that you didnt get that lovely striped viper boa coz i wanted him!!!!!!


cheers matey JON>


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> it was nice to meet you finally mason, and i hope lukes fingers not too bad, (my tree boa got him lol....)
> 
> and that you didnt get that lovely striped viper boa coz i wanted him!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Same here...

we've not agreed on specific ones, going to be picking them up closer to rodbaston or at rodbaston, they aren't sexed yet...and I want a certain sex ratio so haven't chosen specific animals.

Mason


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

cool, yeah id love a pair or two,


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm just having females I think, gamble on finding a decent LTC male at some point...

No need to make my mind up just yet, all depends on the sex ratio he has available. 

Mason


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Snake proof gloves with a venomoid snake used as the model ?

What are these made out of and how effective will they be on big vipers etc ?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well they held off a 19yr old cobra they will be conduting species specific test on others as another member of our local has a venomiod viper of some sorts....they are an american make, i cant really tell you much about them, try google matey, herp pro i think....??
someone else maybe a little more help...thanks JON>>


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i may say that the chap imported these gloves back to the uk did say.. that he questioned the makers as follows:
if these gloves are supposed to be puncture proof then how did you sow them?'' he then went on to say that the rep had no comments to reply with??


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

cheer up!


----------

